# Overall Grade For Survivor Series WarGames 2022



## Prescott1189

Just got done watching the last Main Roster PPV of 2022 that is Survivor Series WarGames which is held at the TD Bank Center in Boston Massachusetts but without further ado here's my grade for each match

1. Opening Match
Women's WarGames Match
Bianca Belair, Asuka, Alexa Bliss, Michin Mia Yim and Becky Lynch vs. Bayley, Dakota Kai, Io Sky, Nikki Cross, & Rhea Ripley - Grade B because even though it was good to start the event but there was a lot of botches during the match and some of the women felt out of place but they still in my opinion delivered a lot of big spots!

2. Singles Match
Finn Balor vs. AJ Styles II - Grade A from start to finish these two put on an wrestling clinic also add the brawl between The Judgment Day members and The OC Members which led to how it supposed to be one on one

3. Smackdown Women's Championship
Ronda Rousey vs. Shotzi - Grade D no comment

4. Triple Threat Match for the United States Championship
Seth Freakin Rollins vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Austin Theory - Grade A because I wasn't expecting Austin Theory to win that one also this match was a show stealer between all three men, they brought their A game

5. Main Event
Men's WarGames Match
Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns, Jimmy USO, Jey USO, Solo Sioka and Sami Zayn - Grade A these men absolutely went to WAR, the Jey & Sami conflict made it intriguing also KO & Sami as well, but after what Jey USO did to Sami Zayn I think he'll have a target on his back cause Zayn is not gonna forget what he did but seems like they wanna long term the storyline which is the right way to go but for now The Bloodline knows where The Honorary Uce lies!

Final grade on Survivor Series WarGames - B+

Let me know what y'all think of the event and the your grade for each match as well!


----------



## Ace

A-

Loved the main event and AJ/Balor was great.

Sami got to get that WM main event. Deserves it more than anyone this year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’d say B overall.

Easily the worst match of the night was Ronda/Shotzi, that was awful from start to finish. Other than that, not a bad PPV.


----------



## toontownman

7/10

Pretty much agree with OP. 

One fantastic match (US title)
One fantastic show of storytelling (Men's WG)
Two solid matches (Finn/AJ & women's WG)
One stinker (Smackdown women's title)

Interested to see if War Games is now annual. To be honest, I'm not sure I see a point and would rather they revert to classic survivor series matches. I think there is only so far you can go with War Games and things you can do in it. Tonight's women's match was the weakest one so far imo. It wasnt terrible but the match has become predicatble. It's a cool gimmick but I'd rather see it, like Hell in a Cell only come out once every two or three years when it's needed for storyline purposes.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Men's matches were great. Women's were awful. Putting it back on Theory was the right call. The storytelling in the Men's wargames was outstanding.


B.


----------



## Rise

I’ll just throw out why nothing with Wyatt? They bring this guy back with so much hype and all he does is the same promo? Dropping the ball I feel. Do something already.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rise said:


> I’ll just throw out why nothing with Wyatt? They bring this guy back with so much hype and all he does is the same promo? Dropping the ball I feel. Do something already.



Which in lies the issue with Wyatt because he sucks in the ring and it's not believable that physically he could squash anyone in 3 minutes. So what do you do with him?


----------



## Trivette

B plus


----------



## God Movement

Main Event was incredible. Was it the best from a wrestling perspective? Probably not, but from a storytelling standpoint you don't get much better than this. Well done to the producers and all involved. Wrestlemania is going to be great next year.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Match quality was pretty poor as a whole, though I enjoyed the Main Event. 

I'd give it a solid C, the Rousey/Shotzi match was absolutely horrendous, one of the worst of the year along with Rousey/Liv.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Womens WarGames: B. The 2019 Women's WG was a solid A, best one yet. 2020 an A- and 2021 a B+. This was the worst one yet, but I'm a sucker for WG. Still a B, maybe B-.


Shotzi/Ronda: Not Shotzis fault, entirely on Ronda Drowsey but C-. 


Men's WarGames: C. Match sucked outside of the ending segment with Sami showing his allegiance. 


Skipped the other matches.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

RainmakerV2 said:


> Which in lies the issue with Wyatt because he sucks in the ring and it's not believable that physically he could squash anyone in 3 minutes. So what do you do with him?


Book him at Wrestlemania as The Fiend to end Roman's reign of terror instead of the bland mid-carder charisma vacuum Cody Rhodes? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Liv

A+ for the main event and Bloodline promos throughout the night. C- for the rest.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rise said:


> I’ll just throw out why nothing with Wyatt? They bring this guy back with so much hype and all he does is the same promo? Dropping the ball I feel. Do something already.


same ol' shit with wyatt. his act is already stale. he should just shut up and get in a ring to wrestle already


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Women's War Games: 3/10
AJ/Finn: 6/10
Ronda/Shotzi: DUD
US Title Triple Threat: 9/10
Men's War Games: 9/10

The Women's War Games match was booked for the benefit of one person; the Men's War Games match was properly booked.


----------



## TheDonald

I give the Show a meow out of woof woof.


----------



## RainmakerV2

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Book him at Wrestlemania as The Fiend to end Roman's reign of terror instead of the bland mid-carder charisma vacuum Cody Rhodes? 🤷‍♂️



Yeah Bray has a super record of good Mania matches.








Super......good


----------



## Missionary Chief

B+ 
The men's matches were great.


----------



## CTv2

A -, most of the night was great, the only downside was the Women's title match, Ronda/Shotzi was a mess and minus the 'We want Sasha' chants crowd simply weren't invested either.


----------



## yeahbaby!

The wargames matches were atrocious. Having people come down and spend the first 45 seconds filling the cages with kendo sticks and chairs and ladders isn't a wargames match it's a lame extreme rules cage or something. Terrible. If AEW did this it would be torn apart by this place. The women's one was absolutely horrific and they missed the chance to put Rhea Ripley over strong (which they could've done even if her team lost) but they fucked it. The men's wasn't much better, it all hinged on Sami which did have intrigue to it but that's all there was in the match. Until he did his thing the crowd didn't give a fuck and neither did I. Both were a huge fail. No one had any head

Shotzi - OMG how awful is this person, she needs more time on NXT 2.1. She can't do anything convincing. I felt sorry for Ronda having to drag her around the ring trying to make a match.

AJ vs Prince was solid.

Skipped the triple threat.

Overall this was a fail - Grade C


----------



## PeepNation08

8/10 for me

B+


----------



## FriedTofu

Classic 6/10 PPV/PLE for me. Nothing too bad but also nothing that really stood out besides the Bloodline story.

Only the Smackdown Woman tittle match was a definite dud. The women's war games was full of botches but I enjoyed the chaos. AJ vs Finn was a decent match. The triple threat was very good. Men's war games was more controlled and gave us the ending that most fans wanted with Sami being accepted by Jey.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

8/10

Rollins/Theory/Lashley is a MOTY contender. That and Men's War Games were the two best matches of the night, in that order. Then, there's a huge gap between the Men's War Games match and Balor/Styles. Then, the Women's War Games. I can live with a botch or 2, especially in a long match like that and a gimmick match, which it was. But Io in particular was really, really off for some reason in this match. Her alone had a couple of botches and her timing was just way off. She seemed like despite being there physically, she just wasn't present mentally for some reason. Her botches and lack of timing alone ruined the match, and there were plenty of other botches that didn't involve her. Then, Ronda/Shotzi.


----------



## TripleG

I'd give it a solid B. 

Except for Sami's story, nothing was really amazing about it, and except for Shotzi/Ronda, none of it was awful. Perfectly solid night of action.


----------

